

Transfer your Spotify Playlists to Google Music: All Access - mauimauer
http://www.maui.at/2013/06/portify/

======
Splendor
This could be useful but I'd be cautious about giving an app my Google
password.

~~~
gareim
You could give a one-use password and then revoke access to the app once
you're done transferring.

~~~
mauimauer
Didn't test that but I don't see a reason why it shouldn't work. Thanks for
the heads up!

------
simon_weber
Nice work!

re: passwords/OAuth, playlist manipulation over OAuth is possible when using
the Music Manager interface [0].

That said, I don't think search is possible over OAuth.

[0] I noticed when I added Music Manager list/download to gmusicapi
([https://unofficial-google-music-
api.readthedocs.org/en/devel...](https://unofficial-google-music-
api.readthedocs.org/en/develop/reference/musicmanager.html)).

~~~
mauimauer
thanks. Too bad I'd still need the Password for searching. BTW, I really have
to add a note somewhere that I used your unofficial Google Music API as
reference.

~~~
simon_weber
No worries! I'm happy to see folks working on Google Music =)

------
istorical
No matter what I try I can't seem to get it to accept my Spotify credentials.
But hopefully I will get it figured out, I've been wanting to try Google Music
for a long time but the only thing that's been holding me back is my Spotify
playlists.

~~~
mauimauer
If your're Spotify account is bound to Facebook you need to specifically
lookup your device username (which usually only contains digits) and password.
You can do that on your Spotify Profile page at:
[https://www.spotify.com/de/account/set-device-
password/](https://www.spotify.com/de/account/set-device-password/)

~~~
mauimauer
It should also pick up subscribed playlists.

~~~
istorical
Right. Added a trial for the new account. Gonna cancel it right after
successful transfer. Good news, I was able to get to the transfer phase of
Portify on the new account. Cheers!

Edit: Worked great. Thanks for making and releasing this utility!

As far as Google Music All Access, does anyone know how to get the play/pause,
next, and previous buttons on a laptop keyboard to work on the Google Music
site?

------
yRetsyM
And here I sit, waiting for Google Music to be available outside of the United
States.

~~~
BoyWizard
Google Music is available in Australia (as of last month or so), but the All
Access streaming is not.

------
meritt
Thank you so much! I recently made the switch and have been waiting for just
this tool :)

~~~
mauimauer
Feel free to check out the source. If would have preferred to do this using
OAuth...but there are just no offical APIs for that right now.

